# DEU Buttons



## 21trucker (8 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know where i might be able to get a hold of the LOG DEU Buttons for the CF tunic. The new ones are smaller than the ones i purchased many moons ago(some 13 yrs ago, i think), and i only need to replace one. If need be, i will settle for the new smaller ones. Thanks


----------



## TN2IC (8 Oct 2006)

Try the Logisitic Kit in Borden .... here is there site. 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/logbranch/Kitshop/kitsh_e.asp

The set usally goes for $8 in total. Hope it helps..

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## 21trucker (15 Oct 2006)

thanks


----------



## Fdtrucker (18 Oct 2006)

1 Svc Bn kit shop has them


----------



## TN2IC (23 Oct 2006)

Does 1 SVC BN kit shop have a site? I seen some items from them I would love to get. Or may be you can help me out please? I am taking this to PM's  now.

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------

